# e i got today sure makes me think



## farmer9989 (Apr 22, 2008)

Something to think about as you prepare for a speech tonight with a bunch of empty promises.  

*Those who died before they collected Social Security *
*KEEP PASSING THIS AROUND UNTIL EVERY ONE HAS HAD THE OPPORTUNITY TO READ IT... THIS IS SURE SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT!!!! *

*THE ONLY THING WRONG WITH THE GOVERNMENT'S CALCULATION OF AVAILABLE SOCIAL SECURITY IS THEY FORGOT TO FIGURE IN THE PEOPLE WHO DIED BEFORE THEY EVER COLLECTED A SOCIAL SECURITY CHECK!!! *
*WHERE DID THAT MONEY GO? *

*Remember, not only did you and I contribute to Social Security but your employer did, too. It totaled 15% of your income before taxes. If you averaged only $30K over your working life, that's close to $220,500. Read that again. Did you see where the Government paid in one single penny? We are talking about the money you and your employer put in a Government bank to insure you and I that we would have a retirement check from the money we put in, not the Government. Now they are calling the money we put in an entitlement when we reach the age to take it back. If you calculate the future invested value of $4,500 per year (yours & your employer's contribution) at a simple 5% interest (less than what the govt. pays on the money that it borrows), after 49 years of working you'd have $892,919.98. *

*If you took out only 3% per year, you'd receive $26,787.60 per year and it would last better than 30 years (until you're 95 if you retire at age 65) and that's with no interest paid on that final amount on deposit! If you bought an annuity and it paid 4% per year, you'd have a lifetime income of $2,976.40 per month. *

*Another thing with me.... I have two deceased husbands who died in their 50's, (one was 51 and the other one was 59 before one percent of their social security could be drawn. I worked all my life and am drawing 100% on my own social security). Their S.S. money will never have one cent drawn from what they paid into S.S. all their lives. *

*THE FOLKS IN WASHINGTON HAVE PULLED OFF A BIGGER PONZI SCHEME THAN BERNIE MADOFF EVER DID. *

*Entitlement my foot, I paid cash for my social security insurance! Just because they borrowed the money for other government spending, doesn't make my benefits some kind of charity or handout!! *

*Remember Congressional benefits? --- free healthcare, outrageous retirement packages, 67 paid holidays, three weeks paid vacation, unlimited paid sick days. Now that's welfare, and they have the nerve to call my social security retirement payments entitlements? *

*We're "broke" and we can't help our own Seniors, Veterans, Orphans, or Homeless. Yet in the last few months we have provided aid to Haiti, Chile and Turkey. And now Pakistan......home of bin Laden. Literally, BILLIONS of DOLLARS!!! And they can't help our own citizens in New York and New Jersey! They sure rushed to help Katrina victims in 10 days!!!!! I guess minorities have more clout! *

*Our  retired seniors living on a 'fixed S.S. income' receive no additional federal aid nor do they get any financial breaks, while our government and religious organizations pour hundreds of billions of $$$ and tons of food to foreign countries! *

*They call Social Security and Medicare an entitlement even though most of us have been paying for it all our working lives, and now, when it's time for us to collect, the government is running out of money. Why did the government borrow from it in the first place? It was supposed to be in a locked box, not part of the general fund. *

*Sad isn't it? *

*99% of people won't have the guts to forward this. I'm in the 1% -- I just did. *
​


----------



## farmer9989 (Apr 22, 2008)

I've been paying this for 50 years.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

The simple answer is it's going to folks who paid in little or nothing. Way too many people are drawing for alleged "disability", and other questionable reasons. I have a friend who's stay at home 2nd wife committed suicide, he got a very healthy check for the kids from his first marriage. ???????????????????????????????

Lots of abuse of the system, that's where the money has gone/is going.


----------



## Deacon Mike (May 23, 2007)

Just about that entire post is incorrect


----------



## Bentley (Jul 10, 2008)

I agree that their is much fraud in the SS system. I know several fellows who are on SS disability and somehow manage to go fishing, hunting, and one even plays baseball on a local men's team. Another works full time driving dump trucks (for cash) while collecting SS disability.

That's where much of the dollars are going.....pure waste and fraud.

B


----------

